# Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo Cigar Review - Good mild cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Good burn, good construction, excellent draw with copious amounts of thick grey smoke. First half was mild and a bit bland, second half was fuller...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo Cigar Review - Good mild cigar


----------

